# Lavadora Mabe Aqua Saver Green 19kg - Kraken 27



## Stanley Cortez (Jun 11, 2020)

Tengo esta Mabe aqua saver green (kraken 27) que inicia el ciclo de lavado *sin tirar ningún codigo* *de falla o error*, sin embargo el motor nunca se mueve.

La puse en modo servicio y realize todas las pruebas y todo funcionaba perfectamente, a excepción de las que involucran el movimiento del motor, No las realizaba.

Cambie el capacitor de marcha (Estaba dañado) por uno nuevo y siguio igual.

Revise el micro switch que se encuentra en el actuador que libera el embrague del motor y esta en buen estado, No esta desgastado y se abre perfectamente.

Revise los terminales de salida de la placa hacía al motor y si hay una diferencia de potencial cuando el relay se cierra para activar el triac.

Cabe destacar que anteriormente se había retirado el switch de la tapa por el error del lid lock, Eso ya esta solucionado.

Adjunto imagen de la placa.


Ya no se me ocurre nada mas que revisar, La tarjeta aparenta estar en buen estado, No marca ningún error, Las demás funciones como la bomba que saca el agua en el centrifugado tambien funciona etc.

Sin han leído hasta aqui Gracias!, ¿Alguna idea de que pueda ocasionar ese problema?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2020)

Pues tendras que probar el motor por separado. Es lo unico que parece que no has verificado.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jun 12, 2020)

Buenas, que tipo de motor lleva tu lavadora ?. Si es el universal fijate los carbones y que no esté sucio el colector.


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 20, 2020)

¿Amigo podras darme el valor marcado de la resistencia  R562 ? Esta antes del triac que esta a la derecha por el conector morado.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 21, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> ¿Amigo podras darme el valor marcado de la resistencia  R562 ? Esta antes del triac que esta a la derecha por el conector morado.


Mandame foto de la zona porfavor


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 21, 2020)

Serian las valores y o nomenclaturas de esos componentes faltantes porfavor

R562 R561 R560 C550(valor en micros) y Q553


----------



## Luca pardini (Oct 20, 2021)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Serian las valores y o nomenclaturas de esos componentes faltantes porfavor
> 
> R562 R561 R560 C550(valor en micros) y Q553


Alguien encontró las nomenclaturas???


----------



## ReMaxDSSTJ (Feb 17, 2022)

Hola. Yo compré una de esas lavadoras Mabe y es la peor compra que he hecho. Es un aparato con muchas fallas debidas al medio ambiente. 

En mi caso la lavadora falla cada vez que hay mucha humedad en el ambiente. 

Cada vez qué llueve falla. La lavadora está cubierta pero deja se trabajar hasta por 4 días. 

La última vez que tardó 4 días tuve que poner una pistola de aire caliente sobre la placa de control por un par de horas para secar toda la humedad. 

También sospecho que el sensor del motor falla con la humedad. 

Al final de los tres o 4 días hay que hacer un reset y entonces comienza a funcionar todo normal hasta la siguiente lluvia.


----------



## Ayora (Nov 11, 2022)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Serian las valores y o nomenclaturas de esos componentes faltantes porfavor
> 
> R562 R561 R560 C550(valor en micros) y Q553


R561 100 Ohms, R562 1kohms R560 100 Ohms, Q553 ACST4108, C550 120nf


----------

